# Secret Santa!!!!!~*~*Gifts need to be sent out by Dec 22*~*~



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

:welcome: 
It's that time of year again.. where did the time go? ha ha. Time for Secret Santa!! :clap: :snow:

Like last year there is a $15-$20 dollar cap. You don't need to spend that much. Just try not to go over it. I have a questionnaire below for everyone who wishes to enter to fill out. Please copy it and email([email protected]) me the answers if you wish to participate. The deadline to enter is November 28th. I will email everyone the person they are secret Santa to by December 1st and gifts need to be sent out by December 22nd.

Remember don't tell anyone who you have! It's supposed to be a surprise and once everyone has received their gifts I will post a list of who was who's secret Santa. It was a TON of fun last year  :snowbounce: :snowlaugh: :snowcool:

:snowman: Secret Santa Questionnaire :snowman:

Username:
Real Name:
Address:

Gender:

Favorite Color:

Hobbies:

Pets:

Likes:

Dislikes:

Other info you think would be helpful:


----------



## AlaskaBoers (May 7, 2008)

*Re: Secret Santa!!!!!*

yipee!


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Secret Santa!!!!!*

Well.....I hope I wasn't the first one in your "IN" box Ashley! :wink:


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: Secret Santa!!!!!*

No, you were the 4th! :ROFL:


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Secret Santa!!!!!*

:slapfloor: At least I wasn't seeming too anxious!


----------



## Epona142 (May 26, 2008)

*Re: Secret Santa!!!!!*

If I wasn't first, I was close to it


----------



## TinyHoovesRanch (Jan 16, 2010)

*Re: Secret Santa!!!!!*

Im sooooo excited for this


----------



## pelicanacresMN (Dec 29, 2009)

*Re: Secret Santa!!!!!*

woohoo! maybe I'll get a christmas present I actually like for once  I'll send my info by tomorrow. Very excited also!!


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

*Re: Secret Santa!!!!!*

Sent ya an email!


----------



## cdtrum (Aug 25, 2008)

*Re: Secret Santa!!!!!*

*Here comes Santa Claus, here comes Santa Claus right down Santa Claus Lane !!!! HO, HO, HO!!!!!  *


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: Secret Santa!!!!!*

Already 8 people signed up. Are we excited for Christmas or what? :stars: :stars: :stars:


----------



## bleatinghearts (Feb 26, 2010)

*Re: Secret Santa!!!!!*

Oh, I'm so in! The post mark must be a dead giveaway


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Secret Santa!!!!!*

not always -- some people dont have their location on their profiles


----------



## TinyHoovesRanch (Jan 16, 2010)

*Re: Secret Santa!!!!!*

Sent mine!! SOOOOO excited!


----------



## Mon Reve Farm (Jun 25, 2010)

*Re: Secret Santa!!!!!*

Was I the first one???????????????????? Hehehehe :leap:


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: Secret Santa!!!!!*

So Far we have 15 people registered! Any others want to enter??? You still have till the end of the month. Lets make this the biggest SS exchange ever on TGS!! :gift:


----------



## Graffogefarms (Oct 11, 2007)

*Re: Secret Santa!!!!!*

Is it restricted to US?


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Secret Santa!!!!!*

No - anyone can be a part of it


----------



## Graffogefarms (Oct 11, 2007)

*Re: Secret Santa!!!!!*

Brilliant!


----------



## 4hmama (Jan 9, 2009)

*Re: Secret Santa!!!!!*

Enjoyed this last year...just sent you an e-mail. Thanks for taking on this project...your efforts are really appreciated!


----------



## citylights (Jul 3, 2009)

*Re: Secret Santa!!!!!*

I'm in!!!!!!


----------



## LuvmyGoaties (Mar 9, 2010)

*Re: Secret Santa!!!!!*

I'm in too. :leap:

Jen


----------



## NubianLover (Sep 19, 2010)

*Re: Secret Santa!!!!!*

I just sent mine to you :leap:


----------



## mistyblue (Nov 13, 2008)

*Re: Secret Santa!!!!!*

Just sent mine in. :leap:


----------



## milk and honey (Oct 31, 2010)

*Re: Secret Santa!!!!!*

Oh, I'm in..sent it in last week!


----------



## citylights (Jul 3, 2009)

*Re: Secret Santa!!!!!*

doing it now!


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

*Re: Secret Santa!!!!!*

I hope you have mine.


----------



## Epona142 (May 26, 2008)

*Re: Secret Santa!!!!!*

Just a couple more days! I can't wait to get my person!


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: Secret Santa!!!!!~*~*Sunday LAST DAY TO ENTER*~*~*

The last day to enter is tomorrow!!!! We already have quite a few people... but the more the better!!


----------



## TinyHoovesRanch (Jan 16, 2010)

*Re: Secret Santa!!!!!~*~*Sunday LAST DAY TO ENTER*~*~*

Hope you got mine!


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: Secret Santa!!!!!~*~*Sunday LAST DAY TO ENTER*~*~*

Yep, have you. I can post a list of who has signed up so far to make sure no one's email has gotten lost or whatever. Quite a few went to my spam folder... weird :scratch:


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: Secret Santa!!!!!~*~*Sunday LAST DAY TO ENTER*~*~*

Entered so Far:

CityLights
Mistyblue
MilkandHoney
NubianLover
LuvMyGoaties
4HMama
StaceyRoop
GraffogeFarms
CapriGem
RogersFarm
BleatingHearts
Mon Reve Farm
MrsLam
Kelebek
CottonwoodCroft
PelicanAcresMN
KWFarms
TinyHoovesRanch
Liz
cdtrum
AlaskaBoers
Epona142
SweetGoats
RunAround

Grand Total of 24 of us right now!!!!!  :wahoo:


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Secret Santa!!!!!~*~*Sunday LAST DAY TO ENTER*~*~*

last day for entries today!


----------



## Rainbow Meadows Farm (May 26, 2009)

*Re: Secret Santa!!!!!~*~*TODAY LAST DAY TO ENTER*~*~*

Just sent mine in.....So loved this last year :clap:


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: Secret Santa!!!!!~*~*TODAY LAST DAY TO ENTER*~*~*

Great, got your entry! :clap: :thumb:


----------



## Bebop (Feb 26, 2010)

*Re: Secret Santa!!!!!~*~*TODAY LAST DAY TO ENTER*~*~*

Awww! I have to pass on this exchange, unfortunately  
Have fun guys! And post pics!


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

*Re: Secret Santa!!!!!~*~*TODAY LAST DAY TO ENTER*~*~*

Just bumping this up for ya Ashley in case there are any last minute entries!


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Secret Santa!!!!!~*~*TODAY LAST DAY TO ENTER*~*~*

entries are closed as of today (monday)


----------



## jduwall (Aug 7, 2009)

*Re: Secret Santa!!!!!~*~*entries closed*~*~*

did you get my entry???? I was having trouble with the outbox in the site....


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: Secret Santa!!!!!~*~*entries closed*~*~*

Yes, I did.


----------



## jduwall (Aug 7, 2009)

*Re: Secret Santa!!!!!~*~*entries closed*~*~*

yeah~~!! Listening to Christmas music at work right now...so in the mood...especially because I am getting 2 new goaties~~!!! I can't wait to see KissMyFlash and Blue....I can't believe it..I am so nervous...I haven't been this excited since I was prego with my own kiddos.


----------



## Graffogefarms (Oct 11, 2007)

*Re: Secret Santa!!!!!~*~*entries closed*~*~*

anxiously watching my inbox -so excited! Wonder who? Can't wait till I know who and post it off.


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

*Re: Secret Santa!!!!!~*~*entries closed*~*~*

I know, I keep checking also thinking somwthing is wrong. lol Just excited, I loved my gifts so much last year.


----------



## TinyHoovesRanch (Jan 16, 2010)

*Re: Secret Santa!!!!!~*~*entries closed*~*~*

SAME HERE!!!!

This is my first time and im sooooo excited!


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: Secret Santa!!!!!~*~*entries closed*~*~*

Sorry guys I've had two, day long, doctors appointments in a row. I'm getting them out as quick as I can, but some people will not get theirs till tomorrow.


----------



## TinyHoovesRanch (Jan 16, 2010)

*Re: Secret Santa!!!!!~*~*entries closed*~*~*

Thats ok! We still love you


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Secret Santa!!!!!~*~*entries closed*~*~*

I got mine Ashley :leap: 
Take your time....we still have 24 days til Christmas!


----------



## cdtrum (Aug 25, 2008)

*Re: Secret Santa!!!!!~*~*entries closed*~*~*

It also doesn't help that someone (that would be me) keeps being a pain in the butt.....sorry Ashley :hug: !


----------



## TinyHoovesRanch (Jan 16, 2010)

*Re: Secret Santa!!!!!~*~*entries closed*~*~*

Were just really excited.....But we can wait!


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

*Re: Secret Santa!!!!!~*~*entries closed*~*~*

OH Ashley, we were not meaning anything by it at all, we all I believe just love doing this and it makes it so much fun.

I have my name and now I am on a hunting spree for the gifts.  :leap:

Ashley, thanks you so much for doing this for us. You are great.


----------



## TinyHoovesRanch (Jan 16, 2010)

*Re: Secret Santa!!!!!~*~*entries closed*~*~*

I got mine last night! WOOOOOOOOOOOO cant wait to go shopping!!

THANKS ASHLEY


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: Secret Santa!!!!!~*~*entries closed*~*~*

:hi5: No Problem guys, I'm happy to do it.  All names are sent out now so let me know if you didn't get a person.


----------



## mrs. lam (Apr 20, 2010)

*Re: Secret Santa!!!!!~*~*entries closed*~*~*

Got mine! :greengrin:

Now.....when we get our secret gift....we have to wait til Christmas to open it...right?

Do we put a note in it to say who we are? I know the address will be a give away for some but our user names are different...

I'm wrapping the gift so the person can put it under the tree without the ugly postal box.

Gina


----------



## mistyblue (Nov 13, 2008)

*Re: Secret Santa!!!!!~*~*entries closed*~*~*

I got mine and have already started shopping. :leap: I love shopping for people.


----------



## TinyHoovesRanch (Jan 16, 2010)

*Re: Secret Santa!!!!!~*~*entries closed*~*~*

Whens the earliest we can send gifts?


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: Secret Santa!!!!!~*~*entries closed*~*~*

You can send gifts whenever but not later than december 21st. You can also open gifts whenever. Once everyone has opened their gifts I will let everyone know who is who's SS. So don't let anyone know who you have!


----------



## TinyHoovesRanch (Jan 16, 2010)

*Re: Secret Santa!!!!!~*~*entries closed*~*~*

Ok awesome! Im going shopping right away! So excited!!


----------



## mistyblue (Nov 13, 2008)

*Re: Secret Santa!!!!!~*~*entries closed*~*~*

So when we send the gifts, we do not add our username, we just put our real names on it?


----------



## TinyHoovesRanch (Jan 16, 2010)

*Re: Secret Santa!!!!!~*~*entries closed*~*~*

Just put secret pal, or dont put anything, just your address.

You dont want to let them know who you are yet


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: Secret Santa!!!!!~*~*entries closed*~*~*

I put Secret Santa on mine.


----------



## Graffogefarms (Oct 11, 2007)

*Re: Secret Santa!!!!!~*~*entries closed*~*~*

Address will be a giveaway on mine - already posted today - lol - But I didn't write anything in side it oops!


----------



## bleatinghearts (Feb 26, 2010)

*Re: Secret Santa!!!!!~*~*entries closed*~*~*

Mines been in the mail for a couple days now. I bet it will be there by Sat! I don't buy anyone presents! Funny that this is so much fun for me.


----------



## jduwall (Aug 7, 2009)

*Re: Secret Santa!!!!!~*~*entries closed*~*~*

mailed by gifts yesterday. I got my gifts, should be post pics yet... I totally love my gifts...THANK YOU SO MUCH


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: Secret Santa!!!!!~*~*Gifts need to be sent out by Dec 22*

Just a reminder that gifts need to be sent out by December 22nd!  :thumb:


----------



## cdtrum (Aug 25, 2008)

*Re: Secret Santa!!!!!~*~*Gifts need to be sent out by Dec 22*

Yep....mailed mine out Friday....should be delivered end of this week! I had to wait for everything I ordered to get to me.


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: Secret Santa!!!!!~*~*Gifts need to be sent out by Dec 22*

he he he I'm a bit late.  Was in the hospital the beginning of December and then ordered a bit late, so I am still waiting for it to come!!! GRRR


----------



## mistyblue (Nov 13, 2008)

*Re: Secret Santa!!!!!~*~*Gifts need to be sent out by Dec 22*

I'm a bit late as well, what I ordered will not arrive in time. Had to go find something different this weekend but it will be mailed off tomorrow.


----------



## pelicanacresMN (Dec 29, 2009)

*Re: Secret Santa!!!!!~*~*Gifts need to be sent out by Dec 22*

Couldn't find anything locally that I really wanted to get for my person but got some other good items. The store I bought from said their credit card machine was down this past sunday but they took my info & said they'd send it out. It's a week later & I don't see a charge on my credit card for it through my on-line banking statement but I called the store & they assured me that they sent it out.


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: Secret Santa!!!!!~*~*Gifts need to be sent out by Dec 22*

Don't worry everyone. As long as you get it out you will be fine  Also, if they arrive after Christmas it makes it that much sweeter cause you get one more present to open lol. :leap:


----------



## TinyHoovesRanch (Jan 16, 2010)

*Re: Secret Santa!!!!!~*~*Gifts need to be sent out by Dec 22*

I sent mine out last week! Hope they get it soon


----------

